# Tim Cahill indicted - Former state Treasurer indicted on public corruption and fraud charges



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

(FOX25 / MyFoxBoston.com) - The office of Massachusetts Attorney General Martha Coakley has announced that former state Treasurer Timothy Cahill has been indicted on public corruption and fraud charges reportedly stemming from his 2010 gubernatorial campaign.

Read more: http://www.myfoxboston.com/dpp/news/local/former-state-treasurer-tim-cahill-indicted-for-corruption-20120402#ixzz1quDgRrq9​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *Former State Treasurer Tim Cahill has been indicted by a grand jury in connection with his alleged use of public funds during his 2010 campaign for governor.

A Suffolk County grand jury indicted Cahill Monday on several counts including public corruption, procurement of fraud and conspiracy.

Photos: Cahill Corruption Charges Timeline

The attorney general's had been looking into whether Cahill used $1.2 million worth of taxpayer money that was intended for state lottery advertising for his own campaign ads last year.

The attorney general's office subpoenaed records from the Lottery Commission and the Treasurer's Office.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/30818460/detail.html#ixzz1quDTB900


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

That'll teach you buck the system and go against the Democrats. Anyone who still thinks he was working with Patrick to get him re-elected needs their head examined. 

So much for that cushy appointment all the naysayers expected Patrick to reward him with.


----------



## sgthoskins (Mar 7, 2008)

1 down 1000 more to go.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

sgthoskins said:


> 1 down 1000 more to go.


Unfortunately ... we're facing Legion

-Sent from my smarty phone while bustin' punks.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It's because of this prick we have Duval Patrick again. Too bad he wasn't indicted federally.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I love it when bad things happen to douchebags.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep voting DemocRat stupid fucks.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> I love it when bad things happen to douchebags.


It is a beautiful thing when karma comes around and bites them right in the ass.


----------



## samadam78 (Nov 10, 2007)

couldn't have happened to a better person


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*It would appear possible that this is a case of a Dem politician (Martha Coakley) going after someone who dared to leave the Democratic machine in MA. If he did what he is accused of, shame on him. I just hope this isn't a "message" to others who are considering leaving the powerful MA democrat party (or speaking out against Dems etc). Time will tell, I just don't trust radical lefties like Martha Coakley. Everything her type does I raise my eyebrows at and wonder what their true agenda is.......*


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*I am pretty certain that Scott Campbell supported Gov Patrick the 1st time around, and then jumped on with Cahill the last time around........makes you think, Patrick is from "Chicago politics" remember. How dare someone jump ship!......*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

There must be enough Chicago and Boston politician inmates to field a rugby team.


----------



## jeepster (Jan 29, 2009)

If and when Cahill is found guilty, I bet Patrick will give him a Governor's Pardon as a thank-you for helping him get elected by running as a third party.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Judge declares mistrial in former Treasurer Timothy Cahill's case*

Posted 12 hour(s) ago
A judge declared a mistrial Wednesday in the corruption case against former Massachusetts Treasurer Tim Cahill after jurors failed to reach a verdict on whether Cahill schemed to run $1.5 million in taxpayer-funded lottery ads to help his unsuccessful 2010 gubernatorial campaign.

Jurors deliberated more than 40 hours over seven days before telling Judge Christine Roach they were hopelessly deadlocked.

Cahill aide not guilty; jury deadlocked on Cahill

http://www.heraldnews.com/news/x210...rial-in-former-Treasurer-Timothy-Cahills-case


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

And OJ was innocent. I fuckin hate polticians , all of them.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This is good for us because its bad for Marsha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

This was political punishment for him running against Deval, and a complete waste of time and taxpayer money.

The ironic thing, which apparently went over Deval's and Marsha's heads, is that Cahill being in the race kneecapped Charlie Baker.

If Marsha re-tries this, she should be the one to be indicted.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You think they would have been glad he ran, I still think he was a plant to siphon Republican votes.


----------

